# '49 GMC and an old Chevy



## doziergraphic (May 26, 2011)

I've been on an HDR kick lately. Appreciate any feedback. These were all three-exposures.

1.






2.






3.


----------



## MWG (May 26, 2011)

GREAT subject, I wish i could comment on HDR but im not familiar with it yet. I don't have photoshop yet.


----------



## doziergraphic (May 26, 2011)

it's not done in photoshop (mine anyway) - hdrsoft.com - you can download a trial version, the only difference is while in trial mode it puts three watermarks on your photo. but all the features work, so you can get started and have some fun with it.


----------



## Amocholes (May 27, 2011)

Looks good. The details are nice and crisp but the colors are a bit over the top for my tastes.


----------



## 480sparky (May 27, 2011)

MWG said:


> GREAT subject, I wish i could comment on HDR but im not familiar with it yet. I don't have photoshop yet.


 

Believe it or not, there's a whole world out there that does not have or use Photoshop.


----------

